# Emersed setup air flow



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

How much airflow do I want in my emersed set up? I currently have plastic wrap over the top to hold in a lot of moisture but I was wondering how much air I should let in. Should I poke holes in the plastic wrap or leave a half inch on each short end of the tank?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Half inch short in the back should be good enough.


----------

